# Media still babbling about murdering marines



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am surprised the media is still stuck on this. No, I guess I am not surprised. In the aftermath of two of our soldiers needing DNA to identify the bodies they were so disfigured from torture you would think they would have something else to talk about. As I heard on the news this morning extremities were cut of, their throats were cut, and genitals were cut off and stuck in their mouth. You don't hear much on the mainstream media about that, they are still concentrating on those terrible marines. Don't tell me the liberal media doesn't hate our soldiers. Mean nasty America. 
I suppose if we shoot down a North Korean missile our military and the Bush administration will be the aggressors. It's Bush's fault they are fueling up a missile to "test fire". I would say they are fueling it up counting on partisan spineless liberals to push for sending money. Please, please don't shoot it we will give you money. Just like every other black mailer, they will be back for more and more, and in the end they will sell it to terrorists anyway.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

What was that I keep hearing ...

Stuff about the Geneva Convention and Gitmo ...

Geneva Convention and Abu Grahib ...

It is clearly apparent to me ...

The Rules of Engagement and War conduct

Apply only to

THE USA

You will hear ZERO comment regarding War Conduct and what these Lousy Bastards do to American Prisoners...

Personally ... I wouldn't mind a bit if every Islamic Prisoner we hold was given the same treatment ... and their Haggard Remains left in public locations all around the Middle East.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't remember the movie. It was a very old one. A bomb is stuck in the bomb bay, and this cowboy type guy crawls down in sits on the bomb and starts kicking the release latch. When it opens he swings his hat over his head like he is riding a bronco and rides her to the ground. Kind of makes you want to grab those Gitmo guys a paint brush and swab their rear with crazy glue, slap them on a bomb, and drop them back home doesn't it?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

That movie was called Dr. Strangelove, I think.

You know, these young men and women fighting our nation's wars should have the benefit of the doubt on anything they do in combat. I would hate to see our warriors killed because they hesitated at the moment of truth. The crap you see on TV causes just that; hesitation and death!


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Not a bad idea. I think that movie was DR Strangelove. We need to get more brutal over there, that is all there is to it. Stop dicking around with all the PC crap and start being bastards. I know that will never fly. And if Iran and North Korea want nukes so bad...lets send them a few dozen each.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

This stuff outrages me as well, but treating prisoners of war humainly is to our advantage. I am sure every troop in Iraq at this point will never surrender you will be better off trying to take as many of those basterds with you as possible. In return our enemy will be very likley to give up a firefight!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Very good point Bore, still I guy likes to dream, and blow of steam verbally. I especially like to be politically incorrect. Just because the politically correct give me such a pain in the behind. It's like getting one of those really bitter grapes or rotten sun seeds. You just have to do something to get the taste of your mind after listening to a politically correct person.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

That is without a doubt "Dr. Strangelove" or "How I learned to stop worrying and love the bomb!"

One of my all time favorites.

I suggest everyone sit and watch it.

Movie buffs will notice a young James Earl Jones in his first ever movie role.


----------

